# Theme: Voigtlander Vednesday!



## minicoop1985 (Jul 30, 2014)

Alright, let's see those Voigtlanders! I only have a Vitomatic II and no shots of it at the moment, so someone else will need to start us off, but I doubt there's a shortage of them here.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 30, 2014)

Okay, I only have the one Voigtlander, the Bessa R 35mm rangefinder model, and three lenses, the 50mm f/1.5 Nokton, the 35mm f/1.7, and the 75mm f/2.5. Here are three pics, each made by putting down a sheet of yellow poster board from Office Depot, and taping the paper's corners to the desk surface and then to the top left and right corners of my iMac's monitor, to make a nifty,miniature seamless paper sweep shooting area. I pulled a 24x24 e-Bay softbox over with an old Speedotron M11 flash head inside, and aimed and snapped off a few frames.







[   http://www.pbase.com/derrel/image/150726215   ]

And here these items are in B&W!





[    http://www.pbase.com/derrel/image/150477583 ]






[    http://www.pbase.com/derrel/image/150477585    ]


----------



## smithdan (Jul 30, 2014)

Great!  I can play again.

Vitomatic I that I picked up  last winter.  Since cleaned it up a bit more and glued the cover down.  Works smooth, meter accurate.  Frame counter broken.

 


Cold day last Feb,  tried to bust its chops on the first test drive..



and on a bit nicer day out in the back yard..


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 30, 2014)

I think I have a Bessa somewhere....? 

Complete list of Voightlander cameras with pics........... Voigtländer Price Guide: estimate a camera value


----------



## gsgary (Jul 30, 2014)

Got a 35mmF2.5 color skopar on the way


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 30, 2014)

> Here are three pics, each made by putting down a sheet of yellow poster  board from Office Depot, and taping the paper's corners to the desk  surface and then to the top left and right corners of my iMac's monitor,  to make a nifty,miniature seamless paper sweep shooting area. I pulled a  24x24 e-Bay softbox over with an old Speedotron M11 flash head inside,  and aimed and snapped off a few frames.


Nicely photographed.   Looks like an ad.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 30, 2014)

My contribution:


The Prominent, my favorite Voigtlander.   With the renowned 1.5 Nokton.  The version actually built by Voigtlander, not Cosina.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 30, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Got a 35mmF2.5 color skopar on the way




I should have known you would chip in with some Leicas.  Very nice, everyone. And Derrel, those do look like a freaking ad. Sheesh.


----------



## smithdan (Jul 30, 2014)

my favorite little 35.

Scratched up and missing some bits but this one goes out more often than the rest.

My friendly blue eyed Vito IIa.


----------



## compur (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a Bessa R around here somewhere too.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 31, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> I should have known you would chip in with some Leicas.  Very nice, everyone. And Derrel, those do look like a freaking ad. Sheesh.



Voigtlander lenses


----------



## PWhite214 (Jul 31, 2014)

Voigtlander Bessa 66, pretty good condition.



My first  Voigtlander, but probably not my last

Phil


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 31, 2014)

Great stuff!


----------



## gsgary (Aug 1, 2014)

35mm came today


----------



## timslamepaintings (Sep 30, 2022)

minicoop1985 said:


> Alright, let's see those Voigtlanders! I only have a Vitomatic II and no shots of it at the moment, so someone else will need to start us off, but I doubt there's a shortage of them here.


----------

